# PC springt an, aber kein Bild



## hero182 (17. August 2009)

Hallo!
Ich habe einen PC geschenkt bekommen (schon etwas älter, sieht nach P4 aus), zuvor hat der Besitzer etwas dran rumgebastelt, weiß der teufel was. Mehr als ein paar Stecker gezogen wurde aber nicht.
So, hab also zuhause alles zusammengebaut und überprüft. Ein stromkabel war locker und 2 Pins der HDD verbogen, konnte ich aber wieder hinbiegen.

Heute hab ich ihn angeschaltet: LEDs leuchten, CPU-Lüfter läuft, aber ich bekomme weder den obligatorischen Piep, noch ein Bild auf dem Monitor.
Grafikkarte sieht i.O. aus, Rest auch.
Die Batterie für's BIOS hab ich schon für 10min entfernt, brachte auch nichts.
Jemand eine Idee?

Danke!


----------



## 0815klimshuck (17. August 2009)

tippe auf RAM ... 

entferne die RAM`s und kuck was passiert...


----------



## Firebird08 (17. August 2009)

Genau das selbe Problem hab ich mit meinem veralteten P4 auch.... Steht seitdem in der Ecke rum... Ich vermute mal dass es bei mir das Motherboard ist.... Alternativ kannst du mal schauen ob du mit Drücken von F8 was erreichst, denn kann es sein, dass an dem Rechner nen anderer Monitor oder ähnliches dran war? Dann bekommt er beim Hochfahren nämlich mit den verschiedenen Auflösungen nen Problem....

Hier ein ähnlicher Beitrag:  KLICK


----------



## 0815klimshuck (17. August 2009)

habe gerade mit nem Freund tel. der das selbe Problem hatte, da ich aber nicht mehr genau wuste was wir da gemacht haben, hab ich ihn mal kurz angetelt.... 

bei seiner P4 Mühle war es das netzteil !

hoffe es hilft


----------



## Firebird08 (17. August 2009)

Ja wie gesagt, es kann alles sein.... Er meinte ja auch das irgendwelche Pins verbogen waren ---> auch nicht gut 

Es kann die CPU sein, der Ram kann nen defekt haben oder die GraKa hat ne Macke.. Netzteil kommt auch in Frage.... Am besten du nimmst dir mal nen Strommessgerät zur Hand und überprüfst mal, wo was ankommt, bzw. wieviel das Netzteil rausschickt....


----------



## hero182 (17. August 2009)

auflösung kann eigentlich nicht das problem sein, weil ich ja nichtmal das mainboard-logo angezeigt bekomme. man hört ihn auch nicht booten (dann würde ja die HDD arbeiten).
am mainboard leuchtet die LED grün, strom bekommen alle laufwerke.
Das CD-laufwerk geht komischerweise nicht auf, müsste aber strom bekommen?!
Wegen dem RAM: kann ich den einfach rausnehmen (damit ich wenigstens mal ein "Mainboard-Logo" angezeigt bekomme)?


----------



## Firebird08 (17. August 2009)

Also wenn die HDD schon nicht arbeitet und das CD-Laufwerk nicht auf geht, sieht es schon eher so aus, als ob das NT nicht genug Saft hat um alles zu betreiben.... Haste nen Messgerät da, womit du das messen kannst?


----------



## hero182 (17. August 2009)

Firebird08 schrieb:


> Also wenn die HDD schon nicht arbeitet und das CD-Laufwerk nicht auf geht, sieht es schon eher so aus, als ob das NT nicht genug Saft hat um alles zu betreiben.... Haste nen Messgerät da, womit du das messen kannst?



der pc lief schon jahre lang  ist nur seit der bastel-attacke eines bekannten defekt. da er sich aber nicht gut auskennt, und auch sagt, dass er nur so sachen wie zB die HDD abgesteckt hat, sollte eben nichts großartig fehlen?!


----------



## Firebird08 (17. August 2009)

Mit der Zeit kann aber mal ein Netzteil kaputt gehen.... vor allem wenn du sagst er lief "jahrelang".... Ich musste auch einmal ein NT wechseln obwohl nichts rauchte oder zu heiß lief.... Also ich rate dir mal den Strom zu messen an dem NT oder hat jemand deiner kumpels ein NT?....dann baut es da aus und bei dir ein und schaut ob es damit geht.... Achtet aber darauf, dass das NT mindestens, wenn nicht sogar bissi mehr Watt hat als das, was jetzt drin ist... Wenns das nicht ist, kann es die CPU, das Motherboard, der RAM oder die GraKa sein......

Dumme Frage, aber sind alle Kabel fest verbunden? Auch das Monitorkabel is fest?


----------



## hero182 (17. August 2009)

hab mir das jetzt die ganze zeit nochmal genau angesehen:
nt-lüfter läuft, cpu-lüfter läuft, ABER: die festplatte fängt nichtmal an zu drehen, woweit ich das beurteiln kann. muss ich wohl doch mal ein andres NT dranmachen.


----------



## hero182 (17. August 2009)

also am NT lag's nicht, hab's soeben mit einem anderen versucht.
kann es sein, dass irgendein jumper falsch gesetzt wurde? er sagte zwar, er hat nur kabel runtergemacht, aber man weis ja nie...
hab aber bei den jumpern auch schon einiges durchprobiert.


----------



## Firebird08 (17. August 2009)

Ob der Jumper richtig steckt musst du herausfinden, indem du im Handbuch der HDD nachschaust bzw. such mal bei Google nach der Typbezeichnung der HDD und guck ob du da was findest.... 

Ich frag mich immernoch, was dein Vorgänger daran rumgebastelt hat.... NUR Stecker ziehen klingt irgendwie nicht glaubwürdig, denn was bringt das? Ich sitze auch nicht zu Hause rum und ziehe irgendwelche Stecker, nur um sie wieder rein machen zu können... Wäre vllt. von Vorteil genau zu wissen was dein Vorgänger daran rumgebastelt hat... Somit ließe sich das Problem eingrenzen....


----------



## hero182 (17. August 2009)

er hat wohl mal ne andere festplatte einbaun wolln (deshalb wohl die verbogenen pins an der original-HDD).


----------



## Firebird08 (17. August 2009)

Aber er hat es dann doch gelassen? Wenn der Pc wieder genau so zusammengebaut wurde wie er vorher war, muss es ja eigentlich laufen oder aber er hat die pins so verbogen, dass sie unten kaputt gegangen sind.... 

Man kann jetzt noch versuchen jeden einzelnen Ram nach und nach rauszunehmen um zu schauen ob der defekt ist, kann versuchen ne andere Graka einzubauen oder aber ne andere HDD... Ansonsten bleibt ja nur noch das mainboard bzw. die CPU.... Also wenn die HDD nicht mal irgendnen Mucks macht, liegt es nahe dass entweder kein strom ankommt (verbogene, jetzt kaputte Pins) oder das Netzteil zu wenig watt hat um alle komponenten zu betreiben....


----------



## hero182 (17. August 2009)

also nachdem ich nun einige teile aus meinem alten gesunden PC dorthínein getauscht habe, kann's eigentlich nur noch das mainboard sein. 
vielleicht war's ne überspannung weil nicht geerdet beim basteln?!
dann werd ich nun wohl mein uralt-mainboard reinbasteln und gut is.
trotzdem ganz netten dank an alle und vor allem firebird


----------



## Firebird08 (17. August 2009)

Kein Problem, wenn du die Lösung hast, sag ruhig mal bescheid...interssiert mich auch, zumal ich so ein ähnliches Problem bei meinem alten P4 hab....

Greetz


----------



## 0815klimshuck (18. August 2009)

jo na dann teste das mal und Poste das ergebniss... 

mfg Klimshuck


----------

